
Ohio inmates used salvaged computers to commit credit card fraud from jail - xbmcuser
https://thenextweb.com/insider/2017/04/12/ohio-inmates-used-salvaged-computers-commit-credit-card-fraud-jail/?amp=1
======
subie
To the top! Really interesting read. I'd probably do the same if I was locked
up and given access to PC parts.

